# Lackieren mit Airbrush geht das????



## Luckas09 (18. Mai 2006)

Hi ich wollt meinem Gehäuse ein CS Logo verpassen !! 
Da mir der normale Aufkleber zu langweilig erscheint wollte ich es mit Airbrush auf sprühen !!!!
 Geht das oder muss ich normalen Sprühlack nehmen ?????

Mein Gehäuse ist schwarz und aus Stahl ! baruche ich dann erst ne Grundierung??? und wenn ja in welcher Frabe??? Schwarz oder Weiß was ist besser bei blau flourezierendem Lack????



Ps: Für alle die es nicht wissen Airbrush ist nicht das gleiche wie Boddypainting per sprüh pistole !
Wollt ich nur gesagt haben da, dass manche behaupten!

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!
MfG 
Luckas09


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2006)

Luckas09 am 18.05.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Für alle die es nicht wissen Airbrush ist nicht das gleiche wie Boddypainting per sprüh pistole !
> Wollt ich nur gesagt haben da, dass manche behaupten!


 ist das prinzip nicht das gleiche: druckluft + zerstäube farbe ? dass es nicht die gleiche art von farbe ist, das ist natürlich klar.


zur frage: warum soll das nicht gehen? du musst nur eine geeignet farbe nehmen, zB gibt es ja lacke für metall/autos, aber auch für plastik, zB im modellbau gibt es viele matte und glänzende airbrush-farbtöne, die man per airbrush auf die modelle sprühen kann. es muss halt nur ne bestimmte konsistenz da sein, also zB zu drickflüssige farbe ist AFAIK ungeeignet.

ne grundierung wäre schon gut, aber je nach motiv ist das schwer. ich hab so ne art tribal in neon-orange auf meinem schwarzen gehäuse, ohne grundierung, das wirkt etwas blaß. ne grundirung wäre aber in em fall sehr kompliziert geworden. da hätte dann das orange wirklich milimetergenau auf die grundierung passen müssen. 

hier auf dem foto wirkt das ganze deutlich satter als in echt: http://van-esco.de/germanhome/aboutmeg/Pics/Spray.jpg is ne ganz normale sprühlackfarbe aus dem baumarkt.



ps: warum eigentlich airbrush? willst du nen farbefekt erzielen? wenn nein, dann nimm einfach normale sprühfarbe.


----------



## Luckas09 (19. Mai 2006)

Herbboy am 18.05.2006 20:13
ps: warum eigentlich airbrush? willst du nen farbefekt erzielen? wenn nein schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2006)

Luckas09 am 19.05.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn das so ,,kompliziert´´ mit den farben ist dann mach ichs doch lieber mit normalem Sprühlack!


 ich glaub nicht, dass es so kompliziert ist. du kannst ja einfach mal mit den modellbaufarben ausprobieren. im schlimmsten fall musst du halt mit so nem pinselreiniger das wieder wegmachen. oder frag in nem modellbauladen, welche farben für metall geeignet sind (auch im modellbau arbeitet man ja oft mit metall)




> Und noch was zu deinem Bild sieht vom Tribal her echt geil aus wär mir zwar etwas zu grell auf nem Silbernen PC das einzige was daran etwas komisch aussieht ist der Schriftzug unter dem Tribal!


 das gehäuse ist anthrazit (also fast schwarz), sieht nur wegen des blitzlichts evtl. silber aus. der schriftzug drunter ist a) etwas verlaufen und b) ein band-symbol


----------



## Luckas09 (19. Mai 2006)

ich glaub nicht, dass es so kompliziert ist. du kannst ja einfach mal mit den modellbaufarben ausprobieren. im schlimmsten fall musst du halt mit so nem pinselreiniger das wieder wegmachen. oder frag in nem modellbauladen, welche farben für metall geeignet sind (auch im modellbau arbeitet man ja oft mit metall)

Das mag durchaus sein aber ich bin ehr so auf die plastik modelle von Kampfjets und Heli´s spezialisiert!! Von daher weiß ich bei metall nich so genau bescheit!



 [/quote] das gehäuse ist anthrazit (also fast schwarz), sieht nur wegen des blitzlichts evtl. silber aus. der schriftzug drunter ist a) etwas verlaufen und b) ein band-symbol  [/quote]

Ja ok das es ein Schriftzug einer Band ist konnte ich nich wissen!


----------



## stephan768 (22. Mai 2006)

Luckas09 am 19.05.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub nicht, dass es so kompliziert ist. du kannst ja einfach mal mit den modellbaufarben ausprobieren. im schlimmsten fall musst du halt mit so nem pinselreiniger das wieder wegmachen. oder frag in nem modellbauladen, welche farben für metall geeignet sind (auch im modellbau arbeitet man ja oft mit metall)
> 
> Das mag durchaus sein aber ich bin ehr so auf die plastik modelle von Kampfjets und Heli´s spezialisiert!! Von daher weiß ich bei metall nich so genau bescheit!


 das gehäuse ist anthrazit (also fast schwarz), sieht nur wegen des blitzlichts evtl. silber aus. der schriftzug drunter ist a) etwas verlaufen und b) ein band-symbol  [/quote]

Ja ok das es ein Schriftzug einer Band ist konnte ich nich wissen! [/quote]


ich würde erst mal testen , ob die farben den vorhandenen lack angreifen.

wenn ja , vieleicht schleifen .

da eh erst mal hell vorlackieren ( um später zu sehen ob es ordenflich gedeckt hat ).

jetzt dein logo auf einem mask-film ausschneiden und bearbeiten , 

und schon kanns los gehen.

wenn du mehrere farben und spritzgange hast , kannst du dir mehrere mask-filme erarbeiten und verwenden.

zum schluß würde ich noch mal mit klarlach-seidenmatt drübergehen , muß aber wieder mit deinem schwarz zusmmenpassen .


----------

